# Google- 2 Questions To Ask That Are More Important Than a Diagnosis - Beliefnet.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Beliefnet.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*2 Questions To Ask That Are More Important Than a Diagnosis**Beliefnet.com*This is because most if not all chronic problems, from heart disease to arthritis, migraines to *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), depression to fatigue, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

